# UTI's



## Raerae (Jan 28, 2007)

Anyone have any home remedy's for these?  I can't get into my doctor until monday but i wanna kinda be on the preventative side...

I know cranberry juice is supposed to help... but other than antibiotics, anything else?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 28, 2007)

I hate those!  Drink lots of water and some cranberry juice and  take some painkillers too.  Sorry you have to wait, UTI's are the devil.


----------



## Iridescence (Jan 28, 2007)

AH! Those are brutal!!! I had my first one a few months back and it was so bad that I couldn't get out of bed for 2 days~!!! Drink lots of 100% cranberry juice none of that mix shit! and just relax...yeah there isnt a whole lot you can do until you see you're doc....

feel better buddy


----------



## kimmy (Jan 28, 2007)

lots and lots and lots of water, and cranberry juice. there isn't much you can do other than that until you see your doctor and he'll probably give you a 3-5 day treatment of Ciprofloxacin. 

there are alot of things that can cause UTIs, a big one being scented soaps/body washes, so try to keep away from those as well. and once you've had one UTI, you're prone to getting more, so if possible, stay away from the scented stuff from now on.


----------



## eastsidesunset (Jan 29, 2007)

I get chronic UTI's so much so that I don't even know I have them anymore. There is no at home remedy, but you can do stuff to make your life less...painful, haha. You could try Uristat (at Walgreen's and CVS). It helps with the pain, but beware, it might turn your tinkle orange (I thought I was dying, haha). Other than that, don't overload on the water (bad for your kidneys) and drink straight cranberry juice (check the label to make sure it isn't cocktail). The doctor can do a quick test and give you antibiotics. My experience has been that the shorter the course of antibiotics (three day vs ten days) tends to upset my stomach, so you might want to take it with food. 

Feel better! UTI's are EVIL. My prescription: Pretty MAC, STAT.


----------



## lara (Jan 30, 2007)

Ural, Uristat, etc etc etc. Any acid-neutralising drink will help ease the time before you can get antibiotics.


----------



## moonrevel (Jan 30, 2007)

Everything everyone else has said is spot on, especially about drinking a good deal of (but not too too much) water.  The best thing about doing this, I find, is that when you feel like you have to go, you actually can go because of the water.  If you aren't drinking a lot, feeling like you have to pee and not being able to can be anxiety-provoking and can make your symptoms worse.

I also want to echo what eastsidesunset said about making sure you eat with the pills if you get a short run of antibiotics.  The last time I had a UTI, the doctor advised me to do so, and I kind of scoffed.  Boy did I regret it the first time I took one of the pills on a relatively empty stomach!  Additionally, those antibiotics tend to be pretty strong and can cause a yeast infection, which is probably the last thing you'll want after dealing with a UTI, so try to eat a bunch of yogurt with active cultures while taking the medication to try to prevent that nasty little side effect.

Until things clear up, try to stay away from things like coffee and soda.  As for cranberry juice, make sure you continue drinking it regularly (eating yogurt with active cultures regularly will help with this as well) after you're cured.  Once you have a UTI, it's much easier to get another one and slip into a chronic UTI cycle, and that is no fun!  Feel better!


----------



## Katja (Jan 30, 2007)

*Everything has already been said.  I just wanted to wish you luck in ridding the evil.  UTI's are a bitch.*


----------



## little teaser (Jan 30, 2007)

yeah everything was said for home remedys, dont wait to long to get to the doctor though you dont want it going to your kidneys, you will not be feeling well, other than that  hope you get better soon..


----------



## Raerae (Jan 31, 2007)

So i got my script.  2 capsuls daily for 7 days lol...

I felt a million times better by Sunday night, the bleeding had stopped, but I guess better safe than sorry.  My Mom was like, "If your peeing blood, it's because of a reason, take your pills!" haha...


----------



## Raerae (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 

 
_so try to eat a bunch of yogurt with active cultures while taking the medication to try to prevent that nasty little side effect._

 
Yeh it's like "Take with Milk" on the bottle hehe.


----------



## faifai (Feb 12, 2007)

Also, Azo. Azo is my lifesaver, it kills most of the pain and burning until you can get yourself to a doctor, which you absolutely DO have to do even if your symptoms are under control by the Azo. The infection will still be there and needs to be treated ASAP if you don't want a kidney infection.

But, yes, it turns your peepee the most ridiculous electric orange color ever, it's a pretty amusing side effect. Apparently it's a dye of some kind?


----------



## xbeatofangelx (Feb 12, 2007)

FYI, you can also get UTI's by not urinating after sexual intercourse! So.... so... sad. =[ College life lesson #1!


----------



## 06290714 (Apr 11, 2009)

man i JUST had one and am getting over it and it was the worstest thing ever. i was so drained and washed out and took a few days off work..i hope these antiobiotics take care of it :/


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 11, 2009)

I agree with all of the above I get them all the time...Important thing is to make yourself urinate after sex and drink lots of pure Cranberry juice and water to flush out your urinary tract ...I also take Cranberry tablets that can be found at a heatlh food store or GNC....


----------



## radarlove (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah I am ridiculously prone to UTIs so I feel your pain. I'm also allergic/sensitive to the azo stuff and whenever I take those pills I get the most intense pain in my pelvic area for about 30 mins. Sucks!! I always ALWAYS pee after sex, sometimes before as well.

Feel better! UTIs are awful


----------



## 06290714 (Apr 11, 2009)

is it really true that once you get ONE you're prone to keep on getting them? i really REALLY want to avoid that if it's true, i can't tell you how shitty i felt for the past few days and how drained i felt. idk if it's because of the antibiotics but everytime i did anything like move around and get up to walk i had a huge headache and wanted to faint..


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 11, 2009)

My doctor said I am prone to getting them...that is the reason I drink a glass of cranberry juice and take Cranberry tablets daily, and uriinate after sex no matter what...I have not had one in 6 months or so..I used to get them like every couple of months


----------



## iadoremac (Apr 11, 2009)

yeah i got those once they are annoying and the funny thing is that for most women when you get it once you have a very high chance of getting over and over again but definately the anti biotics work and provide relief.

Get well soon


----------



## 06290714 (Apr 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_My doctor said I am prone to getting them...that is the reason I drink a glass of cranberry juice and take Cranberry tablets daily, and uriinate after sex no matter what...I have not had one in 6 months or so..I used to get them like every couple of months_

 

so there's a way for them to tell if you're prone to getting them or is it just a fact? my boyfriend MADE me drink cranberry juice but the antiobiotics i'm taking say to drink PLENTY of water and the pharmacist said too. so i been drinking lots of water but i hear different things..that cranberry juice is more important than the water drinking? idk all i know is that it totally sucks to get a uti. and i can't stand cranberry juice (only with vodka) that's my one exception 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so do you drink cranberry juice a glass a day and take those pills to prevent it? where can i get some..


----------



## iadoremac (Apr 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *06290714* 

 
_so there's a way for them to tell if you're prone to getting them or is it just a fact? my boyfriend MADE me drink cranberry juice but the antiobiotics i'm taking say to drink PLENTY of water and the pharmacist said too. so i been drinking lots of water but i hear different things..that cranberry juice is more important than the water drinking? idk all i know is that it totally sucks to get a uti. and i can't stand cranberry juice (only with vodka) that's my one exception 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





so do you drink cranberry juice a glass a day and take those pills to prevent it? where can i get some.._

 


only take anti biotics when you get uti if you take them all the time your body would become immune to it and thus it would be ineffective when you want to use it to treat a uti. drink plenty of water to help reduce the likelihood of you getting another uti


----------



## Okami08 (Apr 11, 2009)

Definitely only take antibiotics when you have an infection - the last thing you want to get is an antibiotic-resistant UTI. *shudder*  You need to drink plenty of fluids to flush out your system.  Drinking plenty of water dilutes the urine (that's why urine is lighter and clearer the more water you drink during the day) and flushes out your system.  In addition, if you're not consuming enough fluids, your kidneys have to work even harder to filter out your system and get waste products out.  If you already have a UTI, you definitely don't want to stress your kidneys out by not drinking enough, and water is typically going to provide the most hydration, the most fluids to your kidneys, and be easiest for your body (as opposed to sodas or alcohol or things like that).  So, drink plenty of water, too!


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 11, 2009)

Agreed ^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, you're supposed to wipe from front to back, so that no *shudder* fecal matter gets in to your va-jay-jay, which can cause UTIs or infections. I have found however that water water water really wards them off. I used to get them all the time and that usually helped. But then one day I had the worst UTI in the world that wouldn't dissapate so I had to get on the anti-biotics. Now I haven't had one for like 3 years *knock on wood* but sometimes I do feel like one is coming on and so I just rehydrate myself which has helped.

Also, lube during sex is important if you're like me w/ no natural lubricants LOL.


----------



## AlliSwan (Apr 13, 2009)

Aww hope you're all better by now! I have unfortunately had more than my fair share of UTI's. It does seem like once you get that first one, you're more prone to them, but I didn't know that was a fact! 

Cranberry juice and water when you have one (I also drink cran juice on a semi-regular basis because I like it), AZO or Uristat when you get slammed with one and can't get antibiotics fast enough, and a good way to help prevent future infections is to take cranberry pills (found near vitamins) to "help maintain urinary tract function"--yeah, thanks, really attractive phrase I want in my medicine cabinet!


----------



## 06290714 (Apr 14, 2009)

SO, the dr gave me a prescription for antibiotics and there was only 6 pills. i took them all and i feel better now? i finished the last of the pills a couple days ago HOWEVER when i urinate i feel a MINOR burn/sting? i wouldn't even say burn or sting..more like just a feeling of being uncomfortable because i knew what that pain was before the meds! but anyways so i have been drinkings TONS and TONS of water and try to drink cranberry juice when i can and i get a call from the dr today saying that the antibiotics they gave me SHOULDN'T have taken care of the problem so she's giving me new meds and that she's suprised i didn't call them first?

i was like what? i'm confused lol.
but by all means i stopped by there and picked up the prescription. hopefully i will not get one ever again (knock on wood) or at least till i'm like 80 yrs old


----------

